# Anyone Have a Sony DAV-FC7?



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

And if you have one do you have a universal remote that controls both your 622 and your Sony DAV-FC7? I am looking for a new remote that will control both. Apparently the DAV-FC7 is one of the Sony HTIB's that has proprietary remote codes or something and can't be controlled by the E* remotes. The dav-fc7 doesn't have the av1 or av2 modes that can be switched around which fixed some of the other htib's. Let me know, thanks!

Dave


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't have a DAV-FC7 but the Logitech Harmoney 880 is the best.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just checked and the DAV-FC7 is in the Harmony data base. I had a 659 but then got a 550 because the transport controls are in a more comfortable location for me. I had a Harmon-Kardon and a Sony 1000 years ago and I think the Harmonies are easier to program and use, by far.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Can the Harmony remotes be programmed to control all of the features of the 622? I am thinking like the DVR functions and the Pnp? Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought a Sony universal remote,the RM-AV3000 and it works like a charm. Works with practically everything HR-20,TV,Amp,HDDVD, and more. It has all the sony codes built in and it can learn all the buttons from any remote with IR learn. The Harmony remotes are better but quite expensive. I bought my Sony remote on ebay for 40 dollars. Good luck.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Mustang Dave said:


> Can the Harmony remotes be programmed to control all of the features of the 622? I am thinking like the DVR functions and the Pnp? Thanks for the replies guys.


Yes. Though you may need to play around a bit. I was reprogramming mine today and was about to have a hissy fit because I told it to use the Dish DVR function and nothing was happening. Then I finally remembered that for whatever reason the Dish DVR function is labeled PVR in the Harmony data base. Now It's working.

And Harmony now will let you set up a sequence of 5 keystrokes so I have 3 custom buttons labeled DVR, List, and Sched. Each button sends the code the appropriate number of times. I also can now get CC in 3 keystrokes as opposed to 11. As for PiP, I have one button set up that will give me the large side by side PiP as well as regular PiP, Swap and Move buttons.

I never have to use the Dish or TV remotes. I'll have to play with my new A/V till I get it sorted out but I know it will do what I want it to. Just takes a bit of time to get it all set up.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Terrific I will start shopping around for a new remote. Thanks again for everyone's replies.


----------

